

How Secure Is My Password? - Uncle_Sam
http://howsecureismypassword.net/

======
bl4k
I thought the joke would be - 'not very, because you just typed it into this
site which means you would type it into anywhere'

------
maarek
If you view the page with Javascript disabled, you get

"For security reasons Javascript is required for this website to work.

Why?

Because Javascript runs on your computer.

Which means no information is transferred over the internet when you type in
your password.

Which means that no one can intercept it."

------
kral
Nice way to collect tons of passwords for your dictionary. :)

------
pwim
They need to update their dictionary. For _password1_ :

    
    
      It would take
      About 117 days
      for a desktop PC to crack your password

~~~
plnewman
I put in a generic 'yo momma' joke and got this:

    
    
      It would take
      About 8 octillion years
      for a desktop PC to crack your password
    

I think desktop PCs might get a little faster in the next 8 octillion years :)

